# Vizio no picture sometimes!



## Techman55 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mod. VW37L HDTV40A
will have a picture and may work for days. Then when turned on there will be no picture and the back light is on it may stay this way for a day or two then when turn on it will work normally. I have try unpluging it leaving it unplugged for awhile then plugging it back in but still will not work. Untill its ready and you trun it on any it works. I have tryed giving it a sharp rap but still would not come on. Removed back and checked all connections.
Has anyone seen this problem before?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

When you say no picture are you getting any user menu or input label on the display?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

These often have bad connections that can cause this. Tap it on the back left and see if it starts. They also have a tendency to have chips that fail on the inverter boards and bad caps.


----------

